# Recet the Maint. reminder on my new 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

Good Day all,
How do I (can I?) reset the maintenance reminder on my digital dash?
I purchased the SUV Tuesday, my service reminder has the following:
Oil change service: 9900 miles or 195 days (why not 350 days?)
Inspection: 19900 miles or 560 days
I assume that the internal clock begun when the Tiguan was delivered to the dealership, not when it was sold to me with 35 miles on Tuesday Dec. 10.
Look forward to sharing information with everyone here.
David


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe that is set at factory and you should be able to reset it infotainment, i dont remember the exact menu path. See your owners manual.


Fun fact, look at month/year of the production date on your driver door jamb. Add days expired from 'last service' and that gives you date when your vehicle was filled with oil in factory and most likely manufactured.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LTBM said:


> Good Day all,
> How do I (can I?) reset the maintenance reminder on my digital dash?
> I purchased the SUV Tuesday, my service reminder has the following:
> Oil change service: 9900 miles or 195 days (why not 350 days?)
> ...


Please explain why you wouldn't just use the procedure described in the owner's manual. :screwy:


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

*My digital dash does not have any 0.0 button at all.*

Brian BGW,
My digital dash does not have any 0.0 button at all. 
I did look that up with VW C/S dept. they wanted to perform the same procedure (as in the manual). However, they were not aware I had no button.
On my 2019 SEL Premium with the digital dash, that button does not exist.
I'm perplexed that VW would not know that and that there are units out-there (such as mine) who have a different configuration without that button on the Speed/Tach bonnet.
What gives?
I just purchased this car, 185 miles and further, they do not even address the home-link procedure on my RV mirror in the manual.
They did not know that that piece of information was not in the manual, until I made them aware of it. 
The issue may be in my garage door opener electronics (the home-link works with my other cars), but that is a different problem.
Thanks for your reply, I'll provide updates when solutions are available from my dealer or Corporate.
Thanks again,
David


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

LTBM said:


> Brian BGW,
> My digital dash does not have any 0.0 button at all.
> I did look that up with VW C/S dept. they wanted to perform the same procedure (as in the manual). However, they were not aware I had no button.
> On my 2019 SEL Premium with the digital dash, that button does not exist.
> ...


I have the first version of the digital dash and it does have 0.0 button.
Are you sure? How do you reset trip counter?

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have the first version of the digital dash and it does have 0.0 button.
> Are you sure? How do you reset trip counter?
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


I have the new digital Dash (2019 SEL-P manufactured July 2019) I have to reset it through the settings menu on the infotainment system.


----------



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

*Resseting trip miles*

I do it thru the steering wheel options and hitting the okay to reset.


----------



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

Hawkeye, 
can you point me in that direction, what steps you've taken. I cannot find that entry point to reset that mile/time interval.
Thank you


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I'll get some pics when I get out of work.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LTBM said:


> Hawkeye,
> can you point me in that direction, what steps you've taken. I cannot find that entry point to reset that mile/time interval.
> Thank you


You didn't get an OM with the vehicle?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Here you go.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

Hawkeye9723,
Went by the dealer, the service Mgr. did not have the means to do it, he looked for the 0.0 button (none avail) and briefly attempted to drill down on the menus.
He had his service technician link a computer in the service bay and changed the parameters. 
I could not be present when it was done.
It seems to me (maybe) that this is now a service procedure, not a customer option.
Thanks,
David


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just tested, and was able to get to the service menu. Here's a video:






Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LTBM (Dec 13, 2019)

*My digital dash does not have any 0.0 button at all.*

Hawkeye9723,
Thanks for that bit of information, perfect.
Cheers,
David


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LTBM said:


> Hawkeye9723,
> Thanks for that bit of information, perfect.
> Cheers,
> David


And why could you not have gotten the information by just looking in the OM?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Glad I could help.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

